# telephone poles



## ronnie (Jan 20, 2014)

is there a standed space between poles? ho scale


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

!00 feet


----------



## scaleddown (Mar 13, 2014)

How many inches is that?


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

I expect you would multiply by twelve and then divide by 87.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

To make it a bit easy on you, 13.5 inches is pretty damm close.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*approximate telephone pole spacing in HO scale.*

One method too try is use a 50' box car too determine the correct spacing of your track side accessories. Regards,
tr1


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Depending on locale and ordinances, most poles are set 80' to 100' apart.
I have mine 11" apart on the layout and they look very realistic.
Hope that helps,
Bob


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

About 1/8th inch equals one foot.


----------



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

Didn't some lines used to do 100 per mile?


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That would only be 52.8 feet apart. They would have used a lot of poles for that. Maybe there are places like on curves where 50 feet would be ok but probably on long straight stretches a wide spacing would be more economical. Fifty foot spacing wouldn't look bad though. You'd just use more poles. Pete


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I have read that telephone poles beside railway tracks were spaced to be about 40 poles per mile, or about 132 feet apart. About 18 inches apart in HO scale........


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I Googled telephone pole spacing on railroads and found this

According to an American Railway Association publication from 1921 (Telegraph and Telephone Section), standard pole spacing was 30, 35, 40, 46, 53, 50, 66, and 70 per mile. There were charts showing what the spacing would be for different zones of area, weight, and type of wood used.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

gEEZE! wHY DIDN'T i THINK OF THAT? pETE


----------



## yguy60 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Installing poles*

Thanks for this thread as I am finally adding Tpoles to my NA layout.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Measuring in HO scale.*



scaleddown said:


> How many inches is that?


 The easy way to measure pole spacing, or anything else, is to use a scale ruler. These are steel rulers marked in scale feet and inches, so you can measure whatever you want directly in scale feet. Many such rulers have markings for multiple scales. This is very handy when you are working from a drawing, such as those published in Model Railroader Magazine, that is in some other scale. Measure in the drawing's scale, then use the HO portion to mark off the same distance in HO scale feet. General is one brand of scale rulers. You can order one from www.kalmbach.com look under tools.
Scale rulers are not expensive, about $5.00, and are one tool you will use a lot. Not only for measuring, but also for cutting a perfect straight edge in bass wood, or plastic.

Regards;

Traction Fan


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

I've seen too many layouts with power poles and the lines are straight, it just looks wrong. I'm planning to string the poles with thread soaked in water loaded with starch. When wet the thread should hang with a realistic curve and when dry the starch will hold them in place. I haven't tried it yet, I'm not at that point in building my layout, but I would appreciate hearing from anyone who decides to try it.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Powerlines, telephone lines*

Power poles ,telephone lines, high voltage lines, and things of this nature, really adds to the realism of a track side scenes. I would think:dunno:
There is also a place that sells elastic lines. They offer them in different colors.Black,green and so forth.
In order to get the proper drupe/slack in the wires, I think would be a difficult task. And there is always the probability of disturbing/snagging the ones along the rails, inadvertentlyof course.
I think that should be one of the finishing touches on ones layout.
Regards, tr1


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

There was a tip in Model Railroad about wires on the poles. A tip on making the wires stiff so they look like there pulled tight (used between buildings and very short pole distance) run some white glue on the thread and let it dry and wah la a stiff wire.

But as far as spacing I use the KISS method (keep it simple stupid) and just place my ruler down and ever 12" (ish) place a pole.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

SBRacing said:


> There was a tip in Model Railroad about wires on the poles. A tip on making the wires stiff so they look like there pulled tight (used between buildings and very short pole distance) run some white glue on the thread and let it dry and wah la a stiff wire.
> 
> But as far as spacing I use the KISS method (keep it simple stupid) and just place my ruler down and ever 12" (ish) place a pole.


That's what I would suggest. But dilute white glue, so it soaks into the thread.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Phone lines and electric lines are always left with a slight sag in them to compensate for cold shrinkage and hot expansion.


----------

